# [How-To] EP1W Radios on Custom Roms (FE or GBE)



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

EP1W Modems have been released. This thread is no longer needed. Please delete.


----------



## manigma77 (Jun 11, 2011)

Would love to see someone just release an odin of the modems after tbh releases the leak publicly. Would be so much easier.


----------



## foister82 (Aug 27, 2011)

Yes it will be, AND if you have a little knowledge with 7zip/odin you could extract the modems yourself and keep your current setup. Once the file is released to the public the thread will be edited.


----------



## foister82 (Aug 27, 2011)

The modem has been released. See the EP1W release thread for the files and use that instead of the little walkthrough i wrote, much simpler now


----------



## Gibsonian (Sep 5, 2011)

Can the EP1W modems be installed with Odin to a stock UNROOTED EE4?


----------



## foister82 (Aug 27, 2011)

logic says yes but i've not personally done it. Generally modem files are independent of rom/software build.


----------



## weezyfeezy (Aug 31, 2011)

Yes. just flash EP1W modem file in ODIN and enjoy. I find the download speeds better, upload the same.


----------

